# How to keep a white bunny white



## whitelop (Sep 27, 2012)

How do you guys with white rabbits keep them white? 
I feel like my buns feet are always stained with something and she is just never as white as I would like her to be.


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 27, 2012)

Tippy says "inky gray is the new white".


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 27, 2012)

wish I knew, lol, Gaz's feet are always yellowish/greenish tinged. I think it must be from taking them out in the grass or something, 'cause they have grids in their litter box to make sure they never stand in peed-on litter.


----------



## Samara (Sep 27, 2012)

Vinegar and cornstarch! Run the vinegar into the stained fur really well and then pour on some powdered cornstarch and rub it in super well till all the wetness from the vinegar is absorbed - then brush it all out! 

I use this a lot, and it works like a charm! Cheap and easy!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2012)

:yeahthat: or, in the case of our avatar, Nikki, we just don't worry about it.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 27, 2012)

charmmy is aways getting dirty but recently shes been ding some kinda job on keeping herself clean her fur is just soooo soft and pretty right now shes like extra soft which is sayin g something considering how shes just normally so soft and shes such a pretty white and black


----------



## BunBuns Human (Sep 28, 2012)

*Samara wrote: *


> Vinegar and cornstarch! Run the vinegar into the stained fur really well and then pour on some powdered cornstarch and rub it in super well till all the wetness from the vinegar is absorbed - then brush it all out!
> 
> I use this a lot, and it works like a charm! Cheap and easy!


Does it work on pee stains? The lads like to hose each other and that which was bright white is now light brown.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 28, 2012)

I have used the waterless bath from here https://www.bunnyrabbit.com/brcom.html. It works really well. I had show rabbits that HAD to be pure white and not have pee stains. This s what I used. You spray it on them and rub it in for a little while, and then towel it off. All of the breeders that I know use it.


----------



## BunBuns Human (Sep 28, 2012)

Seems like they have two different products that fit the bill. Which one do you use? Any list of ingredients?

CLEAN 'N GROOM
Cleaner & Conditioner
removes dirt & stains - 8 oz bottle 
self rinsing shampoo plus conditioner

Formulated to clean and groom fur without water, no rinsing required.
Simply spray, massage into coat and wipe. Then brush. 2nd application may be necessary. _
_Excellent for removing stains!
From: Kevin Duckwiler [mailto:[email protected]] Sent: 6/8/07 Subject: clean "n" groom is great
Thank you so much for clean "n" groom. I cleaned up old urine stains and blood from my Californian Rabbit fur. Now they are snow white & ready for the show. Clean "N" Groom was easy to use and their fur condition is great. I will be ordering more. Crystal & Westin 
$9.00 


Biogroom Waterless Bath #BI20408 
no rinse shampoo & whitener 
8 oz. spray bottle
Great for removing stains! 
$8.00


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 28, 2012)

Hmmm... could it also be the set-up or environment? My Shadowfax was pure white and my Sapphire has white paws but neither of them had/has stained feet. Granted, mine are strictly indoors (it's been too hot to let them out since I got them mid-March). So they have never been in the grass.

They are inside and even though Shadowfax loved to lounge in the litter box, he never was stained. I wonder if it's because I keep loads of hay on top of the litter so they never touch wet litter.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 28, 2012)

I actually have used both. The first one does not work as well as the second one. I do not have a list of ingredients for either though. I also use the Show My Fur spray on my rabbits and LOVE it. The Show My Fur and Clean N Groom are made by the people on this site. Most every breeder I know uses the stuff from here. ALL of the Mini Rex breeders and most of the breeders of other breeds use the Show My Fur. Also when you go to shows 1/2 of the people will have the waterless bath stuff with them. I think that you can trust just about everything on this site.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 28, 2012)

From what I've heard, Vinegar works really well on pee stains.
Somewhat unrelated, I've seen cider vinegar pull up that orange spraying stain from a carpet!


----------



## lindemanbunnylover (Sep 30, 2012)

Does anyone use YES TO CUCUMBERS on their rabbit for bunny baths??? I want to know if it is okay for rabbits to use!

 :big wink:


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 30, 2012)

*lindemanbunnylover wrote: *


> Does anyone use YES TO CUCUMBERS on their rabbit for bunny baths??? I want to know if it is okay for rabbits to use!
> 
> :big wink:


Is that a human shampoo? If so, then it's not recommended. I believe the thread here, though, is for cleaning a bunny's feet only. Full rabbit baths are not recommended at all by the House Rabbit Society. 

Normally, there really isn't a need to bathe a rabbit. There are rare exceptions, like when someone above mentioned that their rabbit had been sprayed with urine by another rabbit.


----------



## lindemanbunnylover (Sep 30, 2012)

I ment to get out pee stains near the rear end and feet. It works and it makes them smell good. It also is natural. Usually, I just dip a wash cloth in some semi warm water with a dab of soap on it. So far, there have been no probs with this method. Is this okay though? As you can see, I am do not have much knowledge on this kind of stuff.


----------



## GinChinSing (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm betting Yes To Cucumbers is from the same company that makes Yes To Carrots (so good!). It is for humans though.

I would agree that vinegar is great for stains. I was all my laundry with a dash of white vinegar and the animal towels always come out very clean and non-animal smelly.


----------



## caramel17 (Oct 4, 2012)

I also had this problem with my white Mini Lop, I was going to bring her to the fair and she had yellow pee stains on her, I don't know how, but she had them, so I used baby and cat shampoo along with white viniger, it worked really nice, when I brought her she was among one of the whitest rabbits there!


----------



## doddyrabbit (May 17, 2018)

Samara said:


> Vinegar and cornstarch! Run the vinegar into the stained fur really well and then pour on some powdered cornstarch and rub it in super well till all the wetness from the vinegar is absorbed - then brush it all out!
> 
> I use this a lot, and it works like a charm! Cheap and easy!


Is it ordinary viniger or apple cider or white xx


----------

